# Weekly Competition 2014-15



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U' F' U2 F R2 U
*2. *R2 U2 R' U' R U R2 F' U2
*3. *F2 U' R' F' R' F' U2 R F
*4. *F U2 F U' R F
*5. *R U2 R2 F' U' F2 R U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D' U2 R' B' D' B F2 L2 B L D B'
*2. *F U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 B L' F' D U' F L' D' L2 U B
*3. *R2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 F' U2 R' B2 U B U' L2 F D'
*4. *L' F' R L B2 L D2 F L' U' L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2
*5. *U' R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 R2 F2 D F R B' L B' U' B2 U' F D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' U2 R D' B Fw2 Rw' U2 R' D2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 L2 U' F R U2 L' Rw2 R U2 F2 Rw' R2 D2 B' D U' Rw B' F2 Uw L' Rw R2 Uw' U' B' Rw
*2. *R2 D2 Rw' B2 Rw2 D2 L' U R2 D' U' L2 Rw2 B2 D U2 B D' Uw' B2 R D2 U2 L B' Fw2 U2 L Uw Fw2 Uw' B' Fw F' Uw Rw' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw2
*3. *Uw2 B Fw2 F2 R D2 Rw R' F2 D2 U2 L' D U2 F Uw U' Rw2 U' L2 R U' B' R' B Fw2 Rw B' D2 Uw' U L' R U' Rw' R' D' Rw Uw2 F'
*4. *U' F2 Rw D' L' Rw' Uw2 F' Uw2 U B Fw' D' L2 U B2 F2 L Rw' Fw' Rw2 D U B U Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw U B2 Fw' L' Fw2 Uw' Fw D U2 B' L2
*5. *D Uw2 Rw R2 D2 U2 L2 B' Fw' F2 D' R B Fw D' U Fw' Uw U2 L' Rw R U R U F' Rw2 R' D' B' Rw2 U2 L' Rw2 R2 D' U' B2 Rw2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 L' Rw2 B' F2 L R2 Bw Fw L' Lw2 B2 Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw Dw2 L' D B' Lw2 R Dw' R2 D' U2 Lw2 U2 L2 Lw' Rw' R Dw' F' Rw' D R' Uw' Fw L' Rw Dw2 U Bw F' L' Lw R2 B' Uw Bw2 L' B2 Bw' R2 Bw' Lw' F
*2. *B Rw2 U L Lw Rw Bw2 Lw D' B2 Fw Rw' Bw2 U' Rw' Dw B' R' U' F Dw Rw2 B2 Uw' B Fw' D' Bw2 Fw R' Bw' L Rw2 Bw' Uw' R B' Uw' F' Rw R Uw2 U' F2 U Lw2 D2 F' R2 Uw' Lw2 F' L' Rw2 R2 Bw' L U2 Fw Uw'
*3. *D Rw F Dw2 Uw2 U2 F2 U Bw2 R2 D' Fw' R Uw' U2 Rw D2 Rw2 U2 B F2 U Rw' B' L2 U2 L' Dw2 Bw' Dw' B Bw2 F' R' U' Bw Fw2 F D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L' Lw Bw' Lw R Bw2 Rw2 R B Rw R' Bw' Lw2 R' Bw Uw Fw' L
*4. *Dw U2 Lw D2 Bw Rw D2 Fw D2 Fw L Fw' L2 Lw2 D2 L2 Fw2 R' Bw F2 Rw Uw Bw F Lw2 D Bw' Lw R' D Dw2 L Lw' Fw2 L' Dw' B2 R B2 Lw' Uw Fw2 L D B' Rw B' R' B Fw2 F Dw F Rw' F Lw Bw' R' F' R2
*5. *L F' L Dw' R B2 D' U R2 Dw2 R2 B Dw' U' F' Lw' Rw' D Dw' Uw U' B' Bw' Rw' Dw2 F2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 Bw' D Uw Rw' B' Dw2 L' Uw2 U' Bw2 U' R2 Bw2 R2 Uw' U Fw' L' Uw U Lw2 D B2 Dw' L' Lw2 Rw Uw' U' B Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 2R2 B' D2 3U U' 3F2 3U2 2R2 2U' 2F' F' 2R U' 2F' U2 3F2 2F L2 2R 2B 2R2 3U B D' 2B' 3U' U' 2F' L2 B' R2 F U 2F' D' 3U' U R' 2D' B 3F2 D' 2B 2R2 3U2 3R B2 2B2 F' U 2F2 F U' F2 U' L2 3R 3F R2 3U2 B2 2L' B2 D 2D 2B 2D2 2U2 3R2
*2. *2L' 2R2 2B2 L2 2L' 2U2 2F' L' 2R2 2D 2R2 D' B' 2R' F2 R D' F' 2L' 2D 2B' R' 2U 2B2 L' 2F2 3U2 B2 2R B' 2B 2F2 2U L2 U' L' 2L 3R B2 2F' F 2U2 U' 2R 3F2 U2 2F R2 2D B' D' 3U2 U2 3R F2 2R2 R2 2D2 L2 B2 2D 3R2 D2 3F' 2L' R2 F' 3U' 2L 2R
*3. *2U 2F2 U2 2F' F2 U2 3R' 2U2 2F2 2L2 D' U2 L' B 3R B2 2F2 2U2 U' R 3U' 2U2 2R 2U2 2B' 3F' 2L D' 3U2 2U' 3F2 3U2 L2 F' 3R' 2R' 2B2 U' 3F2 R2 3U' 2L2 R 3F2 2F' 3R2 2F2 3U' 3F' F 2L 3R' 2R 2B' 2D 3F U' 2F2 3R' B2 3U' R' B 2U 3R2 2U2 B' 2F2 L' B
*4. *3R D 3F 2L' 2D' U L 2L2 2B2 2U2 R2 2D 2R2 3U R 3F' D 3R' 3F 3R B 2B' 2F' D 2B L' 2D 2B' 3U2 2L' R 3U B 2B 3F' 2F' F' U2 2B2 D 2D' B' 3R2 U2 B 2D' 3U 2F' 2R D' L' 2B 3F2 3R2 F' 2D2 3U B2 2R2 2U2 U2 B 2L 2D2 3F' 2F' L2 B2 2D2 R
*5. *3R 2F 2U 3R' 2B D 2D' 2B' F2 3R2 F U 2B' R D 2D' U2 L 2L 3U2 B' 3F' 2F L2 2R B2 2L' 3U 2L2 F' 2R' B 2B 2L2 3R 2R2 3F 2F' 2R' 3F 3U' 3R' B' 2B2 2R 2F2 U L2 3U U' 2R 2U' R 2F' F' 2U2 L' 2R2 U' 2F' D2 3U 2B2 2R2 2U U L' 3U L2 B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 F2 L' 3F U 3F2 2D2 R 3F2 2F' U2 2R2 D' 2U' F' R2 3B' F' D2 F 2R' 3D' 2L' 3B2 D2 U2 3F2 F2 3R' 3F F2 3L2 2U2 3R 2R' 3B2 3F' 2F' 2L 2F' 2R' 2D' F2 2D' 2U' U B 3R 2D 3U2 2U' U' 3L2 F' L 3L' 2B2 3U' 3B' U B' F2 2D2 2L 3L' 2R2 3D2 3F2 2U2 3R 2B 3D' 3U' 2F2 2D' 2B' 2U 3B2 U' 2B2 2U 2B' 2F2 3L 3B' 2U' F2 3D 3L 2R' U2 B 2R2 2F' 3L B2 D2 3U 2R2 B'
*2. *D' F' 3L' 2F' 2L' B' 3L D' 3D 2R 3B' 3F2 D2 2B2 R 3F2 3U 2B2 3D2 B 3F' 3R F 2R' 2B2 3B 3F' 3R2 B 3F' R B2 2B U 2B' 2U' 3F' 2F' 2U' U2 3R2 2R D2 2B' F 2D' L2 3L2 2B2 3B' 3D2 3L2 3R' D2 3B2 2F' 2U U' 2L' 2D' 3U2 3L2 R 3D2 3U2 3R2 D 2D2 U 3L' 2D' 3U U2 2L2 3R R2 2U' 3B 2U 3B2 2D' 2U 2R D2 2R 2B F 2U' 2R2 B' L2 B2 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F' 3L2 2R2 3D2 2R2
*3. *F L R D U2 R' B F2 D 2D2 3U' 2R R B2 2B 2F 2R' 2D' 2L2 R2 D 2L B' 3F' R2 3F 2R D R 3U' L' 3L2 2R2 2D R' D F2 U' 2B' D' 2U B' 3F' F 3R 3D 2L' 3L' U' L' 2D' 2B 3D2 2L D' 3D2 2R' 2B F2 3U2 3L' F' 2D L 3F2 3U2 2R 3U' 2R 3U 3B2 2F F 2R' 2D2 U2 F 2D2 3R' 2B' 3F 2F U' 2B 2F' F' 2U2 2B 3D 2L2 3R B' 2B' F2 2D' R 2B 2L' 3R' U
*4. *3D2 2L' 2D 2U' F' L' 3D' 3F' 3L' 3U2 2U' U' 3F 3L R 3F' 2D2 2B 3D' 3U 2U2 U 2B2 L 2F2 3U' L 3F' 2F 2R' U' 3F' R2 D2 3R' 2U F2 3U 3R 2B2 U2 2L2 3F 2F 2L 3B L2 2U F2 3L' 3D' 3U2 2U2 R 3U2 L' 3D' 3B L' 3L2 U2 2L 2R B2 3U2 3R 3B' U 2L' 2B2 3D' 3B 3R' D2 F 3R2 3B 3U L2 2D' 3D' 2U' L2 3F2 3D' L2 D2 3L 2U' 3B2 3U' 3B R' U 3F' 2U' 3B 2L2 U' 3F'
*5. *3B' 3F' 2F2 F' D' 3D U2 3L' 3D' 2U2 2F 3R' 3B 3F2 2D' 3B' 3F2 2D' 3D' 3R2 B' D 2F' F' 2L' 2R 2D 3F2 L' 2L2 D R2 B 2B' 3B2 F' 3U2 2R 3D' 2U' 2B 2D' R2 3B2 3F' 2F F2 2U2 R2 D' R2 3F 3L2 R2 3F' 2D2 3B' U' B 3U2 L' 2L R 2D U 2F' F' 2U U2 3F2 2U2 2F2 3R 2D2 3U 2L D2 3F2 3L F 2D2 3D 2U 2R' D B 2R2 B' 3R' 2D2 U2 2F' U2 3F' 3L 3F' F2 2U2 F 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R' U F' R' F R' F'
*2. *R U F2 R' U' F' U2
*3. *F2 R2 U F' U F' U2 F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' L' D2 L2 B' F' L U' B2 D' L2
*2. *F U' R' L2 D2 B' L2 D' R B L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 R D2 R' F2
*3. *U2 B D2 B' L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 F' L D2 R F D R2 D' U2 B' L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B R F2 L2 B' D' L2 B' L' Uw F' D' L' R B2 F Rw U R D' R' D Uw B' U Fw L2 Rw U' B2 F L2 U Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 B2 Uw2
*2. *Rw2 F' D2 U' Fw F' Uw' Fw D' L2 Rw Fw' D2 U2 Rw B2 Fw F2 Rw2 R2 B L2 U2 R' D R' Uw' L Fw2 Uw2 U' L B2 Fw D R U' Rw R D
*3. *B2 F' R2 B' R Uw' U B2 Fw2 U L' R F D' Rw' Uw' L Fw Rw R Fw' R Uw' B Fw D2 F' U2 L2 B U L2 D' Rw2 B' L B' Rw2 D U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 R' Dw2 B Dw2 B2 U Lw2 Rw U Rw F2 D' B' U2 Fw2 F2 D2 Dw' Rw' U2 L2 Bw2 F L' Dw' B' R2 D2 Bw Dw2 Bw L' Bw2 R D U L Rw2 R' B Fw R' U B F Lw2 Bw L2 R F U2 Lw R' U L2 Rw' Bw2 F' Rw'
*2. *Lw' D' Uw2 U' Bw2 F' L2 B2 Fw' U2 L2 Lw R' D2 Bw2 Uw2 Bw Uw L2 Uw Fw' F2 Rw2 D B F2 R2 B' F' Dw' Uw2 Bw Uw' B' R' B2 Fw2 R2 B F' R D2 R' F2 Lw2 D' Fw U2 B2 Lw' D' U' F Lw2 U Fw2 L' Uw' R B'
*3. *D2 L D' Lw R Dw' Fw' R Fw' Dw' Fw2 Lw R' Dw Fw' U2 Bw2 Fw D L2 Lw2 R B Lw2 Rw2 R B L Dw U' Bw F2 D' Lw' Fw Lw Bw2 Lw2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 D' L' Rw R' B Fw' L Lw F2 Lw' Uw2 L2 R D' R2 Dw2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 D' 2F2 2R2 3F2 D2 2U 3R F2 R2 B2 3F2 R' 3U U F2 2R' 3F2 R' 3F' 2F2 3R' 2B2 U 2L2 B' 2L2 2R 3F2 2F2 F' 2R2 D2 3F 2R' 2U L' 3U2 2L 2B' 3U' 2U B2 L' 2U' 2B R 2U2 R 2F2 R2 2F' 2U' U' F2 2L' D 2F2 2U' 3F U 2B2 3R' U' 3F2 F2 2U2 2R 2U 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' L' 2U' R' D2 R' F' D F' 3D2 2R' 3D' L2 2L2 2D2 B' U 3F2 3L 2D 2B 3U2 F' 3R 3D2 2B 2D' U 2R' 3F' 3L 3R2 2R R' 3F 3D2 2U L2 3F' F L2 3F 2F' 3R2 3D 3R2 2U' L' 3B U' 2L' 2B' 2F' 3D' 2U 3R2 3B U L 3B' 3F' 3R2 2D 3R 2U U2 3B' 3U' B2 2B 3B' 2L 2B2 D' 2L2 B' 3B F2 2L' 2R2 2B R2 2U' 3R' 2U 2B 2F F' D 3L 3B D2 3D' 2U' U2 L 2R R D U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D U B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B D2 U R2 D' F U' L B2
*2. *U2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 U B2 D L D2 F L2 F' L' B' F D' R' U'
*3. *R' U2 R' D2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R' F' U F R B2 R U2 L' B'
*4. *U L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 D F D' R F2 L' F2 D' L U2 B' U'
*5. *D R2 D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' R' D' B' R2 U R' B' L R B
*6. *B2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U' R' D2 U' B D B U B2 D' R
*7. *B R L2 U F2 U2 F2 R D' B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R D2 L2
*8. *D B2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U L' F D L D' L2 F2 D B R
*9. *U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 F' D L2 R F R2 U L' D' U
*10. *D R2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U L F L' D R U' L' D2 F L'
*11. *L' F' U' B' R2 D2 F2 L' F' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2
*12. *B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U' R D R B' D2 L2 D F2 L
*13. *D' B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U L F2 D F' U2 F' U' F2 U2 B
*14. *F' L U' D L F2 L' F R2 B L' U2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 F2
*15. *R2 B2 F' U2 F R2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' D' B F2 R' B L' D2 U'
*16. *R2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 L' B' D F R2 B' R F2 L'
*17. *R' D2 B U' L' D F R D R F2 U R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D'
*18. *R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 B2 D L R' F D L U' R2
*19. *B2 L2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L F R2 B2 D' L R' U F2 L2
*20. *L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 F2 R D2 L' U L' D2 U2 B' U' B2 L' F
*21. *D' L2 F2 B' D' F2 L F U' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F'
*22. *D B2 D F2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 B R' D2 L' R2 D F2 R2 D2 R'
*23. *R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 R' D L B' U' B' D' U2 F' L2
*24. *U2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 U L' F' R' U' L2 F' R2 U F'
*25. *D' L' D' L' F U2 R' U2 L D' L2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U
*26. *F2 D2 B' L2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 F' D F2 R B' D' F2 R2 U' B2 D'
*27. *D2 U2 F2 R' F2 L U2 L' D2 R' B2 D R2 D B' R B U2 L' B
*28. *L2 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 R B' F2 U2 B R U' L D'
*29. *U D2 L U2 B' R2 L U F D2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 R F2 B2 L'
*30. *D2 L' B2 L' D2 R U2 L U2 B2 L2 U B' U L2 B R B2 U F' U'
*31. *D F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' L2 R2 B2 U2 R' U R' D' R U R2 U F' U2
*32. *U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R2 D' L U2 F L' B D2 U R' D U'
*33. *L2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 F' D L B F D2 R' U R2 F2
*34. *B' F' R2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 R U2 B' D L' R' U B' D2 L
*35. *R B' R2 F' R L' F' U R D' B' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2
*36. *D' F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 L' B R B' F2 D B U2 F'
*37. *B' R L U F' R' U' D' F2 U F2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B L2 B'
*38. *B2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 U' R' F U' B R F' U F' R' U2
*39. *U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L' D2 R F D' R2 U2 B2 R2 F'
*40. *D' L2 D' R2 D F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U R B' U2 B U' R D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 B U2 B U L R' D L' F' L
*2. *R2 D2 L' U2 L D2 F2 R B2 L' B2 D R' U F D L' F D2 L R'
*3. *D L2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U F' R' D' R' U' R' B R U' F2
*4. *U' B L2 F R2 U' R B D' F R2 D2 B U2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 F'
*5. *L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D F' L' B R' D2 L U F' L2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L' B U B U F' L D' B' L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' D2 R2 D
*2. *R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U2 R' D' B2 D2 R U F' R D2 R'
*3. *F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 B' U2 R' D2 B2 D U2 B L2 U2
*4. *U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 F R' B L B D2 F' R' U R'
*5. *D F2 B L F R L2 D' B R' L U2 L' U2 F2 B2 L B2 R F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 U L' D2 B D2 F' L' R F2 D R
*2. *L2 B2 L B2 R' F2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 D' B' F D2 F L' D B F'
*3. *B2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R D B2 L R D' B' R D' F U2
*4. *U2 F' D2 R F2 D R U' F R' D2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B L2
*5. *F U L' B R' F' D' F' B D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 B2 R' D2 R' L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 F2 D B2 R B D L2 D' L B2 D' B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R U' F' U R' U R2
*3. *F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L B' R2 U' L' F2 R' D2 L B U
*4. *Rw2 F' Rw2 U' L' Rw F L2 U' L R' D F Rw' F D' Uw2 Rw' F' U B2 D Rw R Uw' Fw2 F U' F2 U' Fw R F' Uw2 B Fw Uw2 R2 F L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F2 U' F U2 R U'
*3. *F2 R F2 L B2 L2 R' D2 R U2 R' F D' L F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F' U'
*4. *B R U F2 U' L' Rw2 Fw' U R2 B Fw Rw' R2 F2 D' U2 F' L' D Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw L U2 Rw' Uw Rw' R' U R2 D Uw2 U' Fw F' U' Rw Fw
*5. *Fw' Dw L2 R2 Uw Bw2 R' Fw2 U L R' U2 Fw2 U' L' R2 Dw Uw' Bw2 L2 F U2 L Rw' R' U' Fw' R' Uw' Lw' Dw' Fw Lw Rw B' F2 Rw Uw U B' F' D' F' Lw' Uw F D' Uw2 B' Dw2 R' Bw' D' Dw U2 L2 Dw' Bw2 L D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=1 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' B' U L' U B R' l' r b
*2. *U L' U' B' R B' R U' L l r' b u'
*3. *L R' L B' U R' L' B' U' l
*4. *L R' B' L U R L' l r b u'
*5. *L' B R' L' R' B' R U B' l u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-1, 4) / (0, 4)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (6, 3) / (-3, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (2, 0)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) /
*4. *(-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-5, 0)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (3, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D U' L D L' R D U'
*2. *D' L U' D R' D R' U' D'
*3. *L' R L U L' D' L' R' U
*4. *U R U R' L' D L D' U
*5. *U D L D' R' U' L U' D


----------



## BenjaminW (Apr 8, 2014)

*2x2 :* (10.09), 8.70, 8.34, (3.64), 6.86 *= 7.97*
*3x3 :* (29.63), (23.27), 25.90, 24.43, 29.39 *= 26.57*
*4x4 :*(1:17.27), 1:27.40, 1:29.14, (1:42.69), 1:30.30*= 1:28.95 *
*5x5 :* 3:35.16, 3:35.54, (3:41.08), (3:17.87), 3:27.13*= 3:32.61*
*OH :* (1:10.09), (51.36), 1:08.26, 54.23, 1:03.97 *= 1:02.15*
*Relay 2-4 = 2:13.79*
*Relay 2-5 = 5:49.10*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 8, 2014)

*2x2 : *(5.18), 4.86, 4.21, (2.75), 4.12 = *4.40*
*3x3 : *15.71, 15.99, (20.59), 18.57, (15.18) = *16.76*
*4x4 : *(1:01.20), 55.90, 53.57, (49.09), 49.88 = *53.12*
*6x6 : *(3:05.05), 3:12.99, (3:25.98), 3:16.01, 3:16.08 = *3:15.03*
*2x2 BLD : *35.36, 43.67, DNF = *35.36*
*3x3 BLD : *2:39.86, DNF, 2:03.96 = *2:03.96*
*Multi BLD : 4/4 (24:00)*
*OH : *49.16, 44.00, (51.33), (43.52), 47.78 = *46.98*
*2-4 relay : 1:28.90*
*Clock : *14.53, 17.11, (17.23), (14.24), 15.86 = *15.83*
*Megaminx : * 1:37.64, (1:25.52), (1:47.53), 1:38.21, 1:37.78 = *1:37.88*
*Pyraminx : *(4.35), 5.93, 6.19, 5.17, 7.56 = *5.76*
*Square-1 : *30.53, (45.13), 44.45, 32.33, (29.38) = *35.77*
*Skewb : *15.57, 13.73, (16.48), 15.81, (10.96) = *15.04*


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 9, 2014)

*2x2*: (3.52), 6.16, (8.06), 6.87, 6.88 = *6.63*
*3x3*: (20.36), 19.39, 17.10, 18.70, (15.53) = *18.40*
*OH*: 46.02, (29.53), 33.90, (1:02.08), 29.57 = *36.50*
*Pyraminx*: (14.04), 12.23, 10.96, 12.16, (10.10) = *11.78*
*2BLD* DNF, DNF, 4:03.14 = *4:03.14*
*3BLD*: DNF, DNF, 5:31.06 = *5:31.06*
*MTS*: 3:22.11, (1:50.42), (4:38.81), 1:58.82+, 2:25.67 = *2:35.53*


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 9, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 8.09 (9.71) (6.85) 8.92 7.06 = *8.02*
*3x3x3*: 23.24 23.16 (21.90) 25.32 (25.57) = *23.91* //Maybe I should have warmed up first 
*4x4x4*: 2:01.35 1:55.31 (1:43.44) 2:00.58 (2:01.71) = *1:59.08* //yeah, I am so sub 2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 10, 2014)

*2x2*: 8.65, (11.30), 8.99, (6.73), 7.15= *8.26*
*3x3*: 28.21, (24.19), 27.89, 35.82, (40.26)= *30.64*
*4x4*: 2:05.30, (3:31.45), 2:21.03, (2:00.74), 2:52.07= *2:16.13*
*5x5*: 5:23.61, (5:55.41), (4:38.49), 4:39.03, 4:47.33= *4:46.66*
*PyraMinx*: 20.07, 20.53, (15.92), 20.51, (24.73)= *20.37*
*MegaMinx*: 7:19.85, (6:01.44), (10:01.49), 8:32.45, 7:31.05, 7:47.78= *7:47.78*
*2-4 Relay*: *2:48.78*
*2-5 Relay*: *8:20.70*

I had only solved the MegaMinx about 5 times before this, so i am pretty happy with my times, and i never practice Pyraminx, but would like to start.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 10, 2014)

*2x2*: 8.65, (11.30), 8.99, (6.73), 7.15= *8.26*
*3x3*: 28.21, (24.19), 27.89, 35.82, (40.26)= *30.64*
*4x4*: 2:05.30, (3:31.45), 2:21.03, (2:00.74), 2:52.07= *2:16.13*
*5x5*: 5:23.61, (5:55.41), (4:38.49), 4:39.03, 4:47.33= *4:46.66*
*PyraMinx*: 20.07, 20.53, (15.92), 20.51, (24.73)= *20.37*
*MegaMinx*: 7:19.85, (6:01.44), (10:01.49), 8:32.45, 7:31.05, 7:47.78= *7:47.78*
*2-4 Relay*: *2:48.78*
*2-5 Relay*: *8:20.70*

I had only solved the MegaMinx about 5 times before this, so i am pretty happy with my times, and i never practice Pyraminx, but would like to start.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2014)

*3x3:* (21.99), 16.21, (14.02), 16.32, 19.16 = 17.23
*4x4:* 58.40, (1:08.93), 55.28, (51.62), 54.13 = 55.94
*5x5:* (1:46.39), 1:44.23, 1:41.20, (1:33.86), 1:44.42 = 1:43.28
*6x6:* (3:13.25), (2:59.09), 3:08.37, 3:05.89, 3:12.45 = 3:08.90
*7x7:* (5:10.48), 4:37.00, 4:49.06, 4:40.32, (4:23.89) = 4:42.13
*OH:* 31.38, 33.57, (39.11), 34.55, (26.76) = 33.17
*Megaminx:* 1:59.88, 2:09.06, (2:18.42), (1:49.25), 2:05.96 = 2:04.97


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 14, 2014)

*2x2: *(6.84), 8.88, (14.03), 7.53, 11.30*=9.24*
*3x3:* 32.19, (24.95), (33.87), 29.36, 28.98*=30.18*
*5x5:* 6:20.32, (7:21.17), 6:33.32, 5:53.57, (5:17.80)*=6:15.74*
*OH:* 1:05.03, (38.81), 59.50, 1:03.38, (1:08.26)*=1:02.64*
*Pyraminx:* 12.15, (15.84), (7.86), 12.18, 12.64*=12.32*
*Skewb:* 21.62, (DNF), (18.65), 39.16, 27.34*=29.37*


----------



## Iggy (Apr 15, 2014)

Clock: 10.06, (10.36), 9.22, 9.78, (9.20) = 9.69

I should really get back to clock


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 15, 2014)

Results: congrats to Iggy, mycube and qaz

*2x2x2*(25)

 2.53 riley
 3.56 Iggy
 3.81 Thekubare
 3.88 yuxuibbs
 4.08 mycube
 4.32 jaysammey777
 4.38 qaz
 4.40 bacyril
 4.68 typeman5
 4.78 CyanSandwich
 5.23 CoenRox36
 5.35 giorgi
 5.41 blairubik
 5.61 thatkid
 5.98 Schmidt
 6.57 LostGent
 6.64 notfeliks
 7.63 cubefanatic
 7.97 BenjaminW
 8.02 MarcelP
 8.16 ComputerGuy365
 8.26 Rocky0701
 9.24 Eleanor
 9.85 Kazarp
 15.79 mickael
*3x3x3 *(32)

 9.68 riley
 12.34 yuxuibbs
 12.76 Thekubare
 13.02 mycube
 13.27 Iggy
 13.36 sudarshan
 13.75 bh13
 13.83 giorgi
 14.87 typeman5
 14.92 blairubik
 15.94 jaysammey777
 16.39 qaz
 16.76 bacyril
 17.23 Dene
 18.40 notfeliks
 18.56 CyanSandwich
 19.10 ickathu
 19.47 Perff
 20.93 CoenRox36
 21.27 thatkid
 21.60 Schmidt
 23.81 LostGent
 23.91 MarcelP
 26.57 BenjaminW
 26.98 cubefanatic
 27.62 ComputerGuy365
 29.21 xchippy
 30.03 MatsBergsten
 30.18 Eleanor
 30.64 Rocky0701
 32.88 Kazarp
 33.38 mickael
*4x4x4*(18)

 47.35 riley
 52.22 mycube
 53.12 bacyril
 55.04 qaz
 55.38 yuxuibbs
 55.94 Dene
 58.14 Iggy
 1:05.04 jaysammey777
 1:08.21 thatkid
 1:25.30 typeman5
 1:28.95 BenjaminW
 1:30.91 blairubik
 1:42.91 CyanSandwich
 1:45.02 Schmidt
 1:59.08 MarcelP
 2:26.13 Rocky0701
 2:31.65 MatsBergsten
 3:22.84 mickael
*5x5x5*(10)

 1:32.17 mycube
 1:43.28 Dene
 1:53.41 Iggy
 2:00.95 qaz
 2:03.11 yuxuibbs
 2:25.85 jaysammey777
 2:25.98 thatkid
 3:32.61 BenjaminW
 4:56.66 Rocky0701
 6:15.74 Eleanor
*6x6x6*(2)

 3:08.90 Dene
 3:15.03 bacyril
*7x7x7*(1)

 4:42.13 Dene
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 18.57 yuxuibbs
 22.04 riley
 23.99 mycube
 29.20 Iggy
 33.17 Dene
 33.63 qaz
 36.50 notfeliks
 36.84 blairubik
 46.98 bacyril
 49.53 CoenRox36
 1:02.15 BenjaminW
 1:02.64 Eleanor
 1:19.21 CyanSandwich
 2:34.21 mickael
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:08.13 qaz
 2:23.13 Iggy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 14.37 mycube
 14.71 riley
 18.86 Iggy
 23.36 qaz
 27.32 CyanSandwich
 35.01 MatsBergsten
 35.36 bacyril
 3:07.88 mickael
 4:03.14 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(7)

 33.86 mycube
 46.87 Iggy
 49.76 qaz
 1:01.92 CyanSandwich
 1:22.59 MatsBergsten
 2:03.96 bacyril
 5:31.06 notfeliks
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 2:51.39 Iggy
 3:02.98 mycube
 5:50.04 CyanSandwich
 7:55.51 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:56.27 mycube
15:04.26 MatsBergsten
19:30.22 Mikel
 DNF qaz
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

37:29.96 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF mycube
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

19/19 (51:01)  Iggy
19/20 (48:13)  mycube
15/17 (50:02)  CyanSandwich
4/4 (24:00)  bacyril
6/10 (48:30)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:10.95 Iggy
 2:35.53 notfeliks
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:12.08 riley
 1:13.23 mycube
 1:21.04 qaz
 1:21.21 yuxuibbs
 1:23.34 Iggy
 1:28.90 bacyril
 1:45.18 blairubik
 2:13.79 BenjaminW
 2:15.89 CyanSandwich
 2:20.25 Schmidt
 2:48.78 Rocky0701
 4:16.54 mickael
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:57.61 mycube
 3:20.31 Iggy
 3:22.75 qaz
 3:30.77 yuxuibbs
 3:39.97 jaysammey777
 4:06.44 riley
 5:49.10 BenjaminW
 8:20.70 Rocky0701
*Magic*(1)

 1.02 yuxuibbs
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.05 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(9)

 9.76 yuxuibbs
 11.97 riley
 12.35 mycube
 12.38 Iggy
 13.69 qaz
 15.04 bacyril
 17.79 Schmidt
 19.91 giorgi
 29.37 Eleanor
*Clock*(7)

 9.58 Perff
 9.69 Iggy
 11.00 qaz
 13.11 yuxuibbs
 15.83 bacyril
 16.05 riley
 19.01 mycube
*Pyraminx*(15)

 5.58 Iggy
 5.76 bacyril
 7.86 qaz
 7.98 giorgi
 8.12 cubefanatic
 9.14 riley
 9.15 bh13
 10.25 CoenRox36
 10.45 yuxuibbs
 11.78 notfeliks
 12.32 Eleanor
 14.39 mycube
 16.05 Schmidt
 17.27 CyanSandwich
 20.37 Rocky0701
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:34.94 Iggy
 1:37.88 bacyril
 1:44.92 qaz
 2:00.28 mycube
 2:04.97 Dene
 7:47.78 Rocky0701
*Square-1*(4)

 20.61 Iggy
 35.77 bacyril
 43.94 qaz
 1:12.34 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(3)

24 guusrs
38 Iggy
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

273 Iggy
264 mycube
212 qaz
157 bacyril
157 riley
153 yuxuibbs
136 CyanSandwich
89 Dene
87 MatsBergsten
79 jaysammey777
71 blairubik
67 notfeliks
61 BenjaminW
61 giorgi
59 typeman5
58 Thekubare
53 CoenRox36
53 thatkid
51 Schmidt
42 Rocky0701
40 bh13
34 Eleanor
34 cubefanatic
30 sudarshan
29 MarcelP
27 Perff
26 LostGent
25 mickael
19 ickathu
17 ComputerGuy365
13 guusrs
11 okayama
11 Mikel
9 xchippy
9 Kazarp


----------

